# what is this? hl-dt-st rw/dvd gcc-4244n



## teacher12 (Oct 10, 2007)

i just noticed the little green arrow "safely remove hardware" icon on my work laptop. when i click on it, that thing up there in my title area shows up. 

kinda curious why it's there b/c i did not add "it" on there, so why would i need to "safely remove" it?


----------



## fairnooks (Oct 1, 2007)

Is that or was that the make and model of your internal DVD drive?
--OR--
Is there or was there a USB DVD drive plugged into the laptop at any time?

Its almost certainly one or the other. For the most part (99.9%) don't worry about it when its concerning an optical drive. Its a good idea to "remove it safely" if in fact it was just a one-time temporary thing, otherwise eat, drink and be well.


----------



## teacher12 (Oct 10, 2007)

i have no clue - that is why it bugs me... i wasn't at work yesterday so it makes me wonder. i'll remove it but whoever came in and used an external whatever got what they wanted!


----------



## teacher12 (Oct 10, 2007)

okay so it does match the model # of my own hard-drive.... but why is it all of the sudden down there? and why would i need to "safely remove" it????


----------



## fairnooks (Oct 1, 2007)

Don't know why it suddenly made an appearance down there but its being interpreted as a removable drive, which it might be on a laptop even though it seems integrated so that's why its there.

As long as the drive is working correctly and you don't want to remove or replace it, don't "safely remove" it because it will remove it logically from the system if it can and ignore the drive from then on or until reboot.


----------

